# Audi A8 2008 4.2fsi low pressure fuel regulation ??



## arturreo1982 (Apr 8, 2008)

Hello I've got an Audi A8 4.2fsi 2008 and yesterday the car began to behave strangely. While driving the engine was extinguished and stopped and the rpm during the acceleration began to turnover and jump. After connecting the vcds appeared the following errors:
Control Module Part Number: 4E1 910 560 E
Component and/or Version: 4.2l V8/4V 0030
Software Coding: 01060003190F0118
Work Shop Code: WSC 52370
3 Faults Found:
012555 - Low Pressure Fuel regulation: Fuel Pressure Outside Specification
P310B - 008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101000
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 31
Mileage: 129637 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2010.09.30
Time: 12:20:34

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 699 /min
Load: 22.3 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 84.0°C
Temperature: 30.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1000.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.224 V

000135 - Fuel Rail/System Pressure: Too Low
P0087 - 008 - Implausible Signal
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101000
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 130588 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2010.10.16
Time: 18:00:09

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 1851 /min
Load: 51.7 %
Speed: 38.0 km/h
Temperature: 93.0°C
Temperature: 29.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1000.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.224 V

000135 - Fuel Rail/System Pressure: Too Low
P0087 - 002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100010
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 130609 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2010.10.21
Time: 12:00:54

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 1259 /min
Load: 23.5 %
Speed: 11.0 km/h
Temperature: 88.0°C
Temperature: 34.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1000.0 mbar
Voltage: 14.351 V


Readiness: 0000 0000

can someone help me with this, 
My first thought was to change the fuel filter and the thrust sensor 06E906051K? Am I right??

best regards 4 all


----------



## arturreo1982 (Apr 8, 2008)

Hello, changing the new thrust sensor from 06E906051J to the new one 06E906051K helped for everything. No more jumping rpm.


----------

